# Which Mosses attach to wood



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

In mine shrimp tank mosses attached to the wood: fox moss, phoenix moss, cameroon moss, fissidens miroshaki (this one is quick!), fissidens mini taiwan, flame moss, subwassertang (but it will start floating if it's too big), mini pelia attaches poorly, but it might work. Those are the ones I have and are sticking to the wood nicely.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

all true mosses will attach with time. However some plants are sold as moss that are not.
Marimo is an extremely slow growing hair algae, not a moss, it will never grow roots to attach to wood
riccia is a crystalwort, have to tie down but it grows fast so needs aggressive trimming so lowest parts get light or they die and break free of ties and it floats up to the surface
subwasertang is a gametophyte, reading about this plant it tends to be hit or miss (mine just free floats).



I have fissidens aka pheonix moss (a real moss) that just randomly showed up on driftwood (never had any moss on this wood, or in the tank the wood is in) its grown just fine naturally anchoring its roots into eh wood's ridges.


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

theres the "yogurt method" which i find very creative. You can stick the moss on the wood with yogurt from the fridge. it goes through a dry start phase though. 

Attaching moss to the hardscape - Yogurt method ~ Bolbi Aquarium


----------



## 691175002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Fissidens does well. Mini pelia will attach for several months but as it grows the lower parts stop getting light and slowly detach which is quite annoying.


----------



## mtynan (Mar 22, 2016)

I attached java moss to my driftwood with the tiniest amount of glue and it has taken off. It looks really good. It was my first try at doing something like that.


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

I have Christmas moss growing on moponi. I super glued it first. Now it's sticking itself. 










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

My Java moss in my new tank not doing well, so even they grow they not attach to nearby object.









Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Question is is the moss u have legit and rightly idd. Xmas n Taiwan will attach


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

If your asking me, I got it from a reputable source.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

If you are asking me, then all i know is i got it from the forum and it seemed like christmas moss. I attached some christmas moss to wood tonight and we will see how it grows in! Also flame moss.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm not asking anyone here...


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

riccia fluitan is not moss and will not attach

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

John Wong said:


> riccia fluitan is not moss and will not attach


Only attaches emersed:


----------



## Clinton Parsons (Apr 11, 2016)

Riccia fluitans is a liverwort and WILL attach submersed, but only extremely weakly and usually by accident on it's own. 

In other words, it'll do it but don't count on it.

I have tried xmas and "china" moss. Both grew great then eventually sheets of it just peeled off. I am always questing to find the perfect moss that vigorously attaches on it's own. No luck so far.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Clinton Parsons said:


> Riccia fluitans is a liverwort and WILL attach submersed, but only extremely weakly and usually by accident on it's own.
> 
> In other words, it'll do it but don't count on it.


For any aquascaping or other practical purposes it will not attach submersed.


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

houseofcards said:


> For any aquascaping or other practical purposes it will not attach submersed.


Mix riccia and glosso, glosso will helps to anchor it down

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------

